# Draw the person above you in MS Paint



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Draw the person who posted above you using MS Paint in the perspective of how you see them


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

lol weird idea. Will do 5 mins.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

bobme.... holding a bannana doll with a fro


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

uhh i dont know how to draw on a computer....


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

..damn i suck at posting pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

..wooooooooooooooooooooo i did it finally!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Dont ask :laugh:


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

this is a weird thread.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Dont ask :laugh:


 nice


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

^^^ Ms. Natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

If only that was yellow, I could be part of the Simpson family with their 4 fingers!


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> If only that was yellow, I could be part of the Simpson family with their 4 fingers!


 My bad


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Heres mine for Bobme...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres Karen wearing the matching bikini I got her for christmas


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

I seem to remember you eating a popsicle
when I saved it as a jpeg it messed it all up








oh well


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

hahaha i like the one of karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Heres Karen wearing the matching bikini I got her for christmas


 The blue eye shaddow makes me think Im Mimi from the Drew Carey show









Jeez, I have the built of a man!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Lonald said:


> I seem to remember you eating a popsicle
> when I saved it as a jpeg it messed it all up
> 
> 
> ...

















OMG LMAO hahahaah tooo funny dude and Karen ya i thought u looked built like a man in that pic but hey men dont have tig o bitties :rasp:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Dun worry sis ill make a better less manly lookin one of u lata


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

heres my attempt


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Haha, im drunk as hell, so take that into account when you see the pic. It's nitrofish!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I never seen Morio.

So here's one of him farting.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> I never seen Morio.
> 
> So here's one of him farting.


 How did you know green gas comes out when i fart?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres CK


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

/\/\/\adiopunk :laugh:

thank you thank you, i know my ms paint skilz are great!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> /\/\/\adiopunk :laugh:
> 
> thank you thank you, i know my ms paint skilz are great!


 Dude, that's so freakin gay.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> hellraiser7821 said:
> 
> 
> > /\/\/\adiopunk :laugh:
> ...


 noi, i have many pubes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hellraiser7821 said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > hellraiser7821 said:
> ...


 shut up.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

every time i see 94NDTA's name this is the first thing that comes to my mind


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I am not that great at drawing on the comp but here you go.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I had the bones crossing but I messed it up some how and now they are not there I don't think all my lines were completed


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> hellraiser7821 said:
> 
> 
> > /\/\/\adiopunk :laugh:
> ...


 The things you come up with Kevin!!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Ms Natt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> Ms Natt


 For the Heartless


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy smokes, I never knew Karen looked like a Bulgarian wrestler on steroids...








I'll never pick a fight again...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Yo I'm ill nasty with stick figures.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

crazyklown89


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yo I'm ill nasty with stick figures.


 oh snaps!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Yo I'm ill nasty with stick figures.


 lol








Only in the morning, though...


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn this iscool i wish i could do sh-t like that!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Heartless-Dealer said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Natt
> ...


 thats hilarious


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Bambino.,....


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> damn this iscool i wish i could do sh-t like that!


 ...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

englishman said:


> :laugh:


my pube is blonde and I don't smoke


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> crazyklown89


 Snap I'm not sh*t colored bro. And I'm not that small.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > :laugh:
> ...


 but you have 7 fingers


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i did wb too


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

BAMBINO said:


> damn this iscool i wish i could do sh-t like that!


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89
> ...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres my godess WilliamBradley


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89
> ...


close enough for ms paint.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > nitrofish said:
> ...


 OMG tooo funny dude thast his mirror image


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

wow thats really good


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmmm


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

bobme on his date


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

eww i didnt look that bad when i drew it. If you cant read it:

top right: what a loser LOL

middle right: OMFG he is too professional ROFL

Bottom: i cant believe i went on this date with you, STFU bobme LMAO


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> BAMBINO said:
> 
> 
> > damn this iscool i wish i could do sh-t like that!
> ...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

heres a quickie of Skuz


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

sKuz said:


> bobme on his date


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Omfg no pics of DrewZilla??!!!111

Well, here's mine.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Omfg no pics of DrewZilla??!!!111
> 
> Well, here's mine.










"were nasa goes when there unable to open up there porn sites"


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

crazyklown89 said:


> Omfg no pics of DrewZilla??!!!111
> 
> Well, here's mine.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres the pack


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

ohh damnit forgot to color the big ones feet


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

here's adiopunk, did this in like a minute, lol.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Heres the pack










i like


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the pack


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

hyphen


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nitrofish has some undeniable talent


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres NitroFish Ponderin something :laugh:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

MS paint colors really do suck


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

OMG noooooo i uploaded nitros ms paint pic and than i thought i could just use the url as a img thing cuz i wanted it on top, and it worked so i deleted his pic and emptied the trash bin thingy now the pic aint working f*ck!!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: can anyone guess who this is?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> can anyone guess who this is?


Innes wearing facial paint and touching his own titties?


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Here made another one of NitroFish, damn im talented


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hhmmm interesting


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lol, Innes has the closest one to AP.

AP is fuckin nice with paint.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Lol, Innes has the closest one to AP.
> 
> AP is fuckin nice with paint.


IM NOT BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

nitrofish looks like jesus


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> nitrofish looks like jesus


 I was thinking the same thing when i was drawing it


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, Innes has the closest one to AP.
> ...


 And I'm not diahareaa colored but apparently its a "mirror image" so shut the face.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Hahahaha urs was close enought so shut ur Indi, i mean PAKI ass up clown :rasp:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

mr.freez said:


>


 Hahahahaha freez u just sray painted his pic


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

sKuz said:


> bobme on his date



















Funniest thread ever!
I like the fine details like the smeared poop.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...










i cheated


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam this is a great thread


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

How do you get the image to be a jpg so you can upload?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

sKuz said:


> bobme on his date


 hahahaha


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> How do you get the image to be a jpg so you can upload?


 Hey douche-master supreme has returned!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> How do you get the image to be a jpg so you can upload?


 ok when it ask to to save it as what on the botto theres format bring it down and click jpeg


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I don't smoke


yeah me neither. hhmmmmmm,
















oh yeah really funny guys really funny. i dont have long hair either. and im not stick-figured lol but the mail was good. lol youll never guess what happened to me on my way back to oregon!!! ...
- i give you hint, more postmarks!









try again guys!!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, Innes has the closest one to AP.
> ...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Innes said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 C'mon stop posting that damn picture, it was intended for humor but ur overdoining it man


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you get the image to be a jpg so you can upload?
> ...


nail on the head crazy clown








im no artist but heres a pic


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Here made another one of NitroFish, damn im talented










looks just like me. damn good drawing.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

delta said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > aaron07_20 said:
> ...


 lolol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys are freakin talented with MS Paimt LoL


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

hahaha... those are great :laugh:


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms Natt.....

Go Bush!

INNAPROPRIATE IMAGE REMOVED by Xenon


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Crazyklown89


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> Here made another one of NitroFish, damn im talented


 For a minute I thought I was on some church forum....


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bobme+Innes

**INNAPROPRIATE IMAGE REMOVED by Xenon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

aaron07_20 said:


> Bobme+Innes
> 
> **INNAPROPRIATE IMAGE REMOVED by Xenon


 Do not post any more inappropriate drawings or I will see you in banned member hell. This is a great thread... lets keep it going!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Xenon said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobme+Innes
> ...


 I 4got..it wasnt bad tho! It was innes sucking a big banana!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms Natt.....
> 
> Go Bush!
> 
> INNAPROPRIATE IMAGE REMOVED by Xenon


 Ok now thats just retarded....


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms Natt.....
> ...












_these chicks don't even know the name of my BANNED

but they're all on me like they wanna hold hands

cause once I blow they know that I'll be the man

all because I'm the lead singer of my BANNED

my BANNED, my BANNED, my BANNED, my BANNED.._


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

This is what i think of when i c Ruby, mainly cuz of her avatar


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> This is what i think of when i c Ruby, mainly cuz of her avatar


 thats awesome!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Crazyklown89










You found my real pic...

Aaron, I'm not going to waste my time on you...

Oh I noticed you forgot to draw my gigantic penis....possibly next time.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Crazyklown89


what the hell?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> This is what i think of when i c Ruby, mainly cuz of her avatar


 Dude, when I see her name all I can really picture is :


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Bobme+Innes
> ...


 We need one of teh Mike.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> This is what i think of when i c Ruby, mainly cuz of her avatar


 gawd dam man thats a good picture, had to have taken some time


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nitrofish:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> AdioPunk said:
> 
> 
> > This is what i think of when i c Ruby, mainly cuz of her avatar
> ...


 4 years of art buddy







gonna make it 6 but end of hs


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

hyphen just like someone else did but better


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

hyphen paint


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

The tyrant himself:


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

new Ms. Natt pic at one of her on-couch Bush Rallies


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Added a background, blue was just to plain


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Man...
This thread is Sweet!
Lots of Good Pictures...
Some are Funny as hell!
Good Stuf!


----------



## DigitalRhom (Oct 13, 2004)

I just joined this site and I'm already laughing my a$$ off....







Great post


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

haha karens is hella funny! but i think xenon gets my vot its damn good. oh yeah i wish i had ms paint 







- somebody draw mwe real good and i might consider using it for my avatar!









good luck


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Heartless-Dealer said:


> new Ms. Natt pic at one of her on-couch Bush Rallies :laugh:


 The one I had that was blocked was similar to that..but it was ms natt naked..and her yelling go bush...then an arrow pointing..down there.....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> hyphen


 thats a good one


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

one of aaron07_20


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

one of karen


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bambino..


----------



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

good hair day... im dead sexy


----------



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

James A E said:


> good hair day... im dead sexy


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

my buddy bobme at work in his office looking at college chicks online :laugh:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

one of james :nod:


----------



## James A E (Sep 20, 2004)

marco said:


> one of james :nod:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Bambino..










OMG that is wrong but funny.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

marco said:


> my buddy bobme at work in his office looking at college chicks online :laugh:


 need to add a few more monitors and some bottles of vicidin


----------



## newtoblackrhoms (Oct 31, 2003)




----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

miss natttt....ROFL


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

People who try to use this thread to flame somebody for their political views are truly "special"


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> People who try to use this thread to flame somebody for their political views are truly "special"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Glad to know that even outside political threads I get attacked for my political beliefs.







Some people just dont know when to give up.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

:laugh:

i dont look like that









or is that ms natt?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms. Natt/Karen


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Do you have some kind of infatuation with me aaron? Thats like the 3rd picture youve drawn of me.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Do you have some kind of infatuation with me aaron? Thats like the 3rd picture youve drawn of me.


 i think we all have an infatuation with you


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

AARON07 GO HOME......


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have some kind of infatuation with me aaron? Thats like the 3rd picture youve drawn of me.
> ...


 Well his is just not healthy.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

well, at least aaron has found a way to vent his frustrations

that's a lot of effort he's putting in those pics - if I were Karen, I'd be very flattered


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> if I were Karen, I'd be very flattered


 My 6 year old neice draws better.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > if I were Karen, I'd be very flattered
> ...


 sssshhh.. it's the effort that counts ..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Oh right, sorry, wouldnt want to hurt his feelings any.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

...

dammit i keep gettin error


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

heres drew as i picture him at his computer
(its supposta be a tie dye shirt i suck at ms paint)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

delta said:


> heres drew as i picture him at his computer
> (its supposta be a tie dye shirt i suck at ms paint)










If you only knew how close you are with all that.









J/P


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

The REAL Miss Natt, for all you foolish Kerry supporters:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The REAL Miss Natt, for all you foolish Kerry supporters:


 shes hot! I'm gonna draw someone else soon, need some inspiration.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The REAL Miss Natt, for all you foolish Kerry supporters:












Now that's a ms. Natt I can get on board with


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:laugh: Guess who?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> The REAL Miss Natt, for all you foolish Kerry supporters:










Right on!


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

...


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

confused said:


> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now Im a murderer


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

Innes said:


> Guess who?


 ms natt covered in grape juice 14 years ago?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Shutter13.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Now Im a murderer


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Now Im a murderer


 So is Xenon!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Do you have some kind of infatuation with me aaron? Thats like the 3rd picture youve drawn of me.










2nd!!! There was two altogether, one was deleted, so I made another less perverted one..


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

...


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

aaron


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> People who try to use this thread to flame somebody for their political views are truly "special"


 thank you jewelz








i really am special!!

i always thought that was something my mom said to make me feel better.. but it is trueeee!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> People who try to use this thread to flame somebody for their political views are truly "special"


 Thanks! I think your realy cool too,

NIBLLAAAAAAA

-Obie


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

HAHAH. this is the best thread ever. i pissed myself laughing. you guys are great. hahahaha


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sofanobie


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have some kind of infatuation with me aaron? Thats like the 3rd picture youve drawn of me.
> ...


 Okay so I was off by one....ohh no!!!!







Heaven forbid!


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

James A E said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > one of james :nod:


what about my stupid gay looking one








i did one of adiopunk, but it was actually colorful

edit, i forgot to post the fukn pic


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> sofanobie


maybe im worng, but this mikeis going to remove the pic man :laugh:
its innapropriet for a fish site, go post it on slylie's site, i see enpough in the b-day threads there, lol


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

damn you guys







WTF


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

mwhaha my thread rocks


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> mwhaha my thread rocks


 yes sir, this thread is pretty damn fun







very good ideal


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hellraiser7821 said:


> James A E said:
> 
> 
> > marco said:
> ...


 looks like a dildo on top of his head


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Someone draw me! only have it not be a panda


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Someone draw me! only have it not be a panda










i allready did yours
















you keep bring up the panda and people will start to call you panda


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NO PANDA


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

now someone draw meh!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

confused said:


> now someone draw meh!


 I look like a hillbilly.....

I prefered the panda....

I drew you, but I can't convert it to jpeg.


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> confused said:
> 
> 
> > now someone draw meh!
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

confused said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > confused said:
> ...


 PUT FORTH SOME EFFORT!!

go to your room....


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

HAPPY FACE!!

I guess it is acceptable....

I won't beat you tonight.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no one drew me yet


----------



## confused (Mar 17, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> HAPPY FACE!!
> 
> I guess it is acceptable....
> 
> I won't beat you tonight.


 its 94NDTA!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

confused said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > HAPPY FACE!!
> ...


 lol


----------

